# Anyone have candida before?



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

I have not posted for a while. I have been living with a white coated tongue since May 2007. My quest for answers has lead me down so many roads. I will share in the hopes that it might help someone. 1) diagnosed with Ibs-C in 2003 2) diagnosed with gastritis and acid reflux in 2007 3) diagnosed with endometriosis in 2007. 4) latest hormore test indicate my estrogen is fine, but my DHEA is elevated. I have not been paying attention to the white coated tongue since june 2007, when the endometriposis symptoms started to kick in. Finally, got those symptoms under control (80% better) and now the white coated tongue seems to of gotten worse. It never went away, but it looks worse now. I also feel like a metalic taste in my mouth. I keep doing research and I keep coming up with candida. Has anyone actually experienced a candida infection in the intestines?


----------



## darenz (Feb 17, 2008)

I spent a couple of years consulting alternative therapists with my symptoms of permanent bloating and none mentioned systemic candidiasis till I went to a naturopath/herbalist who found me to be positive using muscle testing - not particularly scientific but seems we all have candida in our intestines and when it gets out of control it can take over all the organs and can be traced everywhere. Very resticted diet for a month should show improvements in whatever symptoms you suffer ( no dairy, no fruit, no refined carbs etc - no anything nice basically to starve candida of its sugar. Actually saw improvements in my bloating for a time, others have seen complete disappearance of symptoms so maybe worth a shot for you worth- having a consult with a herbalist who knows about it though - good luck


----------



## rachelko (Feb 21, 2008)

After my first child we got candida bad! For the past 5 years I have been taking acidophilus (usually in the refrigerator section at a vitamin store) and have had no more candida issues. But it takes awhile for your body to get back to normal (it took a couple of months for the intestinal and breast issue to end). Hope this helps!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIIBS is not a bacterial infection or caused by candida or a fungus.H-pylori and Candida are infections IBS is not an infection. "Classic IBS" effects the large colon, H-P infects the throat, small intestines and stomach.You cannot transmit IBS, it is not infectious.candidaWhy is there candida in the bowel in the first place in humans?""Candida albicans, and other strains of Candida are yeast that normally inhabits our digestive system: the mouth, throat, intestines and genitourinary tract. Candida is a normal part of the bowel flora (the organisms that naturally live inside our intestines, and are not parasitic). *It has many functions inside our digestive tract, one of them to recognize and destroy harmful bacteria. Without Candida albicans in our intestines we would be defenseless against many pathogen bacteria. Healthy people can have millions of Candida albicans."*IN fact you have to have candida in the bowel to fiight pathogens, so eliminating candida opens you up to pathogens.Postgrad Med J. 1992 Jun;68(800):453-4. Related Articles, Links Comment in: Postgrad Med J. 1993 Jan;69(807):80.The role of faecal Candida albicans in the pathogenesis of food-intolerant irritable bowel syndrome.Middleton SJ, Coley A, Hunter JO.Department of Gastroenterology, Addenbrooke's Hospital, Cambridge, UK.Candida albicans was sought in stool samples from 38 patients with irritable bowel syndrome and 20 healthy controls. In only three patients with irritable bowel syndrome was C. albicans discovered and these patients had either recently received antibiotics or the stool sample had been delayed more than 24 hours in transit. C. albicans was isolated from none of the control stool samples. *We conclude that C. albicans is not involved in the aetiology of the irritable bowel syndrome.*PMID: 1437926 this study was from 93 and they have come much further in IBS research since then and there are really no more candida studies after that study.also"The Australasian Society of Clinical Immunology and Allergy has issued this paper on Allergy testing and treatments."ASCIA Position Statement: Unorthodox Techniques for the Diagnosis and Treatment of Allergy, Asthma and Immune Disorders Dr Raymond J. Mullins on behalf of the Education Committee, ASCIA October 2004 "INAPPROPRIATE TESTINGChronic CandidiasisUse: Treatment of a variety of ailments including allergy, irritable bowel, food allergy and intolerance, autoimmunity, arthritis and psychological conditions. *Method: This approach is based on the concept that imbalance of gut flora results in overgrowth of Candida albicans within the gut. Release of fungal toxins results in a variety of symptoms including fatigue, arthritis, irritable bowel, food intolerance as well as psychological symptoms. These toxins weaken the immune system, predisposing to further symptoms from ingested foods and toxins. Treatment centres on dietary supplements, administration of antifungal drugs such as nystatin, and restriction of "Candida friendly" foods such as those containing sugars, yeast or molds. Evidence: Candida is a normal gut organism, and immune responses (antibodies, cell mediated responses) to this organism are both expected and observed in healthy controls as well as those allegedly suffering from this condition. There is no evidence of overgrowth of Candida or altered immune responses to this organism in patients complaining of this syndrome. There is neither a scientific rationale nor published evidence that elimination of Candida with diets or anti-fungal therapy is useful for management."*http://www.allergy.org.au/pospapers/unorthodox.htm These are all brand new state of the art on IBS.IFFGD's response:"Fibromyalgia and irritable bowel syndrome: How real must they be?(January 26, 2008) Nearly two weeks ago the New York Times published a front page story about a new drug approval for the treatment of fibromyalgia that questioned the validity of functional disorders and implied that both fibromyalgia and irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) are not "real." In response, IFFGD joined a group of internationally recognized clinicians and scientists in sending a Letter to the Editor at the New York Times. The letter is intended to provide perspective and balance to the article, which was entitled "Drug Approved. Is Disease Real?" We believe it to be a disservice to leave the millions of sufferers with fibromyalgia and IBS with the thought that their medical disorder is not legitimate. The newspaper has not published our response. We present it to you here."http://www.aboutibs.org/site/news-events/n...commentary#Real 2007 IFFGD Symposium Summary Report -very much worth readinghttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=92806altered serotonin dysregulationhttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=80198you have to register for free for this-This is in medscape and is an excellent article on"Review Article: Abdominal Bloating and Distension in Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders -- Epidemiology and Exploration of Possible MechanismsPosted 01/22/2008A. Agrawal; P. J. WhorwellAuthor InformationSummary and IntroductionSummaryBackground: A sensation of abdominal bloating, sometimes accompanied by an increase in girth (distension), is one of the most common and most intrusive features of functional bowel disorders.Aim: To conduct a systematic, evidence-based review of the epidemiology and pathophysiology of abdominal bloating and its relationship to distension.Methods: The terms bloating, distension, functional bowel, irritable bowel syndrome, constipation and diarrhoea were searched on MEDLINE up to 2006. References from selected articles and relevant abstracts were also included.Results: Approximately 50% of irritable bowel syndrome patients with bloating also experience an increase in abdominal girth and this is more pronounced with constipation than diarrhoea. Bloating appears to be more frequently associated with visceral hypersensitivity, whereas distension is more often related to hyposensitivity and delayed transit. Although there is little evidence for excessive gas as a cause of bloating, gas infusion studies suggest that handling of gas may be impaired in irritable bowel syndrome and there may also be abnormal relaxation of the anterior abdominal musculature in these patients.Conclusions: There is unlikely to be a single cause for bloating and distension, which probably have different, but overlapping, pathophysiological mechanisms. Relieving constipation might help distension, but the treatment of bloating may need more complex approaches involving sensory modulation.IntroductionAbdominal bloating and distension occur extremely commonly in the functional gastrointestinal disorders with many patients ranking them as particularly intrusive symptoms. Characteristically, the problem is exacerbated by meals, fluctuates in intensity, is worse at the end of the day and settles overnight. When these symptoms follow this pattern, they are almost pathognomonic of a functional gastrointestinal disorder and it is somewhat surprising that their diagnostic utility has not been harnessed more often. This is in part because these features do not appear to be so common in men, but to some extent, this is because men describe the problem differently often referring to it as a 'hardness' or 'tightness' of the abdomen. Probably the best way to view these features is that when they are present, they make the possibility of a functional bowel disorder almost certain but when absent, they don't exclude the diagnosis.Until recently, research into bloating and distension has been sparse and largely empirical as well as being based on the assumption that the two descriptors were describing the same phenomenon. Thus, interpreting the data from older studies is difficult and even today, patients and their physicians often use the terms synonymously. However, with the development of more objective ways of assessing it such as the gas challenge technique[1,2] or abdominal inductance plethysmography (AIP),[3,4] there is increasing evidence that bloating and distension may have different pathophysiological mechanisms."http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/568555_1Excellent ibs videos from the expertshttp://www.aboutibs.org/site/learning-center/video-corner/There is a lot of research being done right now on the interactions of bacteria gut flora and IBS and it might be one part of the picture, but there are also structural abnormalities and other VERY important cell issues and brain gut communication.If you have the real candida problem caused by a very weakend immune system such as aids or cancer, they can see it with a colonoscopy and test for it in the blood. Thi is rare and life threatening.


----------

